# 6 months and only 30 pounds



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

hey guys my golden is 6 months old and only 30 pounds this deff cant be normal


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Is this Shelby, the possible Golden mix? Oscar is 50lbs at almost 6 months... BUT then again, I believe girls are a bit smaller than boys, and she just might be a smaller girl. 30 pounds seems like it could be a healthy weight to me, as long as she has a small frame & is not super skinny.

Do you have a current picture? What does your vet think?


----------



## jlthorsen (Jun 25, 2009)

My golden is 6 mos and 30 lbs. She is perfectly healthy and you cannot see her ribs. Slower growth is better for their joints anyways. If you can easily feel but not see her ribs, then I think your girl is fine.


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

vet says she is healthy she is not a big eater 1 cup a day is all she will eat


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She looks like she could be a mix to me... possibly mixed with a smaller breed than a Golden, which would easily explain her smaller size, as well as the fairly large white patch on her chest.


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

maybe but the question is what


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

anyone have a clue


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Australian Shepherd?


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know much about other dog breeds LOL but we met a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever at our dog park that actually looks a lot like Shelby

Hope this link works for Google images:

http://images.google.com/images?q=nova scotia duck tolling retriever

I think I read somewhere on GRF that they are pretty rare, but then someone said there are puppy mills/BYBs cranking them out somewhere... so depending on Shelby's back story (sorry I don't remember!!!) maybe she could have some Toller in her?

WELL SHE'S CUTE FOR SURE


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I was going to say a troller with the white markings on the feet and chest.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't know, but she's so darn cute!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I have no idea how much a 6mth Golden girl should weigh but I can tell you that she is beautiful.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

my girl is around 5 1/2 mo and is nearly 30 lbs. she eats 2 cups innova adult a day.

she is lanky but i don't think she's too thin. i can't see her ribs or anything.


----------



## RubyRed (Oct 31, 2009)

My (almost) 4 month old is already pushing 33 lbs, but we knew from when she was just a little pup that she was going to be a big girl. Your pup looks very healthy and as long as the vet doesn't have any concerns then you shouldn't be too concerned. She is adorable, BTW.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Whatever Shelby has in her, you got a winner...she is cute as can be.

The more I look at her the more toller I see, but I can't rule out golden, or perhaps a mix. I have seen goldens with lighter patches of fur on the chest. I don't think I've ever seen a golden with light or white toes.

Here is a fairly good toller photo to compare her with:










Now, we have an 18 month old golden, Ruby who is registered and comes from a show line (she has been shown)...so she's all golden. But to me, her face varies quite a bit from what I expect a typical golden to look like. She has a small thin face. When I look at her and look at Shelby I do see some similarities.

Here are a couple photos of Ruby




























As far as weight you are fine. Adult Toller females weigh 45-50 lbs. Golden females weigh 55-65 lbs. 

Our younger golden Gracie weighed 32 lbs at 6 months. We fed her 1 cup of kibble per day until she was 7 or 8 months old . She's 12 months old now and weighs 51 lbs. She will probably finish right around 60 lbs. I would think that Shelby might finish up between 55 and 60 lbs. 

Regardless of what she has in her, she is a beautiful girl and she's going to continue to get a lot prettier over the next 6 months.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

My guy is 5 1/2 months and is just 30 pounds. 
Does she look thin? Do you see the ribs? Hard to tell from the front view photo other than a cutie! Looks like all golden to me. Some Goldens have some white.
My girl just turned one and has been about 43-45 pounds, I did weigh her last week and she was up to about 47lbs but probably because it has been too cold to take as long of walks as usual.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

at 6 months we were at about 34 lbs. 9 months last week and only 45 lbs. and he's a male. but he seems bigger than 45 lbs. it's mind numbing.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

My Bailey was 30 pounds at 6 months. She is finally now putting on some weight at 8 months. Give your pup some time to grow.  My BIL's Goldens do not go over 45 pounds full grown, so there are a few goldens on the smaller side.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought she was a mix. She reminds me of Stephanie's Quiz. Quiz is on the slight side, too. Plus, Quiz is male, right?


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup Quiz is a boy.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't necessairly think your pup is a mix either. I have seen some Goldens with white toe tips and even a little white on the chest. Quiz had white toe tips when he was little, but they faded. He also had a white spot, about the size of a thumb print on the top of his head.

Some Goldens are just small. Quiz (yes, a male) is 21.5" and 45lbs at SIX YEARS OLD!


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

she looks like she could be mixed with a Brittney Spanial, thats my guess.
But 30lbs at 6 month is good. Females range at about 55lbs-65lbs full grown. A lighter weight dog is always a better option. They will live longer and probably have less health issues when older. My male is 80lbs, 5lbs over what he even should be for a registered golden(he is not registered)


----------



## DixieDarlin (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a golden girl who is full grown at 3 and only weighs 43 lbs., she is a very small, highly athletic field trial golden dog......and there is nothing wrong with her...she is just small. She actuallly looked big and really robust as a pup and I thought she would be much bigger, but nope. Her size doesn't affect her at all, in fact she is as fast as a bullet, nimble, unbelieveably athletic and isn't picky about food. She is a sweet good girl who is just small. All her clearances checked out and were fine, so I am not worried. Doesn't affect my love for her or her love for me! 

Just for what its worth! Have a great day!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

She looks a lot like she's either got some toller in her, or she's from field lines, either way that would explain the smaller size. Story is not a big dog and didn't weigh a lot as a pup either, only the last while she's actually put some muscle/fat on herself (finally). 

Lana


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would not say she is not all Golden either. And as you can tell by others responses 30 lbs at 6 months is hardly rare. She looks great to me. And this does not mean that she will stay on the smaller end of the breed scale as some lines are just slower to mature and fill out. You really won't know for sure till she is over 3 years of age.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would also say she could very well be all golden. The white on the forechest is not that uncommon and will frequently become less apparent with maturity. The white on the toes as well - so okay she can't go in the breed ring but she is still a beauty 

TippyKayak's Jax is a stunning dog, full golden but he is marked with white on the chest and toes. My Casey is on the smaller side and had a white spot on his chest when he was younger.


----------



## geman777 (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is my 10 month old male golden, Wall-E. He only weighs in at 45 lbs though, seems awkwardly light for his age. He does have 4 white paws, think he might have some Toller in him?


----------

